# DOES ANYONE KNOW A CROC SELLER IN VIC? please help!



## the_dora_explorer (Nov 15, 2007)

hey,
my mate is very keen on getting a FRESH WATER crocodile.
if anyone has details of sellers ect can you please send them to me so he can get in contact with them!
cheers


----------



## dee4 (Nov 15, 2007)

where in Vic are you? I will be getting 1/2 a dozen in the next couple of weeks if he is interested tell him to give me a call.

Cheers Rob


----------



## Tetras (Nov 17, 2007)

isnt it illegal to keep them?!


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 17, 2007)

you can get special licences and permits i think


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2007)

im not sure but in qld to have a croc you need a demonstrators permit to keep em, quote me if im wrong im not 100% sure
cheers steve


----------



## Forensick (Nov 17, 2007)

pet store near me has a croc, in northcote.


----------



## Chrisreptile (Nov 17, 2007)

Tetras said:


> isnt it illegal to keep them?!



we can legally keep them in Victoria with the right license.


----------



## nutta (Nov 17, 2007)

wat sort of hoops do u have to jump threw to get rite permit. elapid8 your rite there the only way is by having a demonstators permit or a zoo permit. i thought the only state that let u keep crocs was nt


----------



## junglepython2 (Nov 17, 2007)

You can keep them in VIc on the advanced license which are very easy to get, I believe you can also keep them in SA and NT on recreational licenses as well.


----------



## nutta (Nov 17, 2007)

but wat would yo do wen the croc gets 3m


----------



## WombleHerp (Nov 17, 2007)

nutta said:


> but wat would yo do wen the croc gets 3m


 
put it in a bigger pond


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2007)

CRocs need plenty of water and sun , bank space , and most of all respect.
I would make sure that i had sufficient space before i got one.
I hope it all go's well....... i would love one and one day i will but i just havent the space at this moment.
Good luck
steve.


----------



## moosenoose (Nov 17, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> we can legally keep them in Victoria with the right license.




Hooray for Victoria.........ya mugs!!! :lol: hehehehe


----------



## Tetras (Nov 18, 2007)

sweet as! im moving to vic next year! ill keep it in my backyard  no criminals stealing my croc 

Uhm i have a question. i know in NSW we get a NSW reptile keepers license and there are 2 or 3 different lvls. But what is the license type in VIC? i looked at and "application" on the net and it just confused me a bit...
Any help would be loved
Cheers


----------



## Forensick (Nov 18, 2007)

we have basic and advanced.

advanced costs more, and you need a basic for 12 months first


----------



## Tetras (Nov 18, 2007)

Thanks
do we need advanced to keep non venomous snakes? or just a basic one?


----------



## Ricko (Nov 18, 2007)

So Whats with this new thing about having a basic for 12 months first thing before getting an advanced license?


----------



## Inkslinger (Nov 18, 2007)

Forensick said:


> we have basic and advanced.
> 
> advanced costs more, and you need a basic for 12 months first



You can apply for advanced straight away or upgrade anytime in VIctoria


----------



## Ricko (Nov 18, 2007)

Thats what i thought inkslinger never heard anything about a basic for 12 months first, even if you are just getting a license. As a friend of mine is about to get back into herps and wants a advanced license straight up and i thought you could just get advanced as long as you pay??


----------



## Forensick (Nov 18, 2007)

really....

i was sure i read that you needed the basic BEFORE the advanced... (when i applied 12 months ago)


----------



## m.punja (Nov 18, 2007)

i also thought you could get advance when ever


----------



## rombot (Nov 19, 2007)

I'll confirm that in vic you just need to pay the cash to get your advanced license... I upgraded my license from basic to advanced after having it for only 1 month..


----------



## JJS. (Nov 21, 2007)

I got my advanced licence, never owned a basic licence..


----------



## Stainer (Nov 21, 2007)

Can you get crocs in nsw?


----------



## ace#74 (Nov 21, 2007)

Stainer said:


> Can you get crocs in nsw?



dont think so


----------

